

Baidu's traffic hijacked to DDoS GitHub.com - alexcasalboni
http://insight-labs.org/?p=1682

======
liviu
It seems that content is not available.

There is the cached copy:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:N9AZNZV...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:N9AZNZV1NMIJ:insight-
labs.org/%3Fp%3D1682+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk)

~~~
alexcasalboni
You can still read the whole article from the homepage: [http://insight-
labs.org/](http://insight-labs.org/)

------
luso_brazilian
Seems to be giving 403 Forbbidden. Link to google cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:N9AZNZV...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:N9AZNZV1NMIJ:insight-
labs.org/%3Fp%3D1682+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk)

------
toxicFork
Would it be prevented if Baidu served the tracking js files only over https?

~~~
pandada8
actually in china many big sites are still using http in most occasion

~~~
toxicFork
Is there a good argument for that?

------
cm2187
One more argument against javascript enabled by default.

------
eveningcoffee
Well, it means that Baidu should be blocked.

